# login trouble with my razr



## fordman (May 28, 2013)

mobile or desktop won't take my user name and password am I missing something.


----------



## daveomak (May 29, 2013)

Someone will be along to help you out.....   I don't know squat about computers....     Dave


----------



## ironchefkitchen (Jun 2, 2013)

Check the remember me box.

Enable your cookies.

You can also try a different browser like firefox, google chrome, or opera, if you are using explorer.

Sometimes explorer has trouble with forum sites.

Hope this helps

let us know


----------

